# Are Smart devices really hat smart?



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally I think not. I may not be the brightest light bulb in the lamp, but it seems to me I'm smarter than my phone, Why do I think I am smarter? cause I can make it do what I want it do do, not what it wants to do :laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

You could also say they are smarter because they have a better memory :grin:, which if they can hold more information could make them smarter :laugh:


----------

